# safe to re-pot?



## Jack (Nov 20, 2015)

I have an Dendrobrium that is starting new growth, also has two buds (flowers,I quess) I just bought it last week. It seems to be ready for more room. In a 3" pot now. Should I wait until spring or go ahead and re-pot? Thanks, Jack


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 20, 2015)

What kind of dendrobium are we talking about? Do you have a tag or photos? That might affect the answer. Also, how do you intend to grow it? In a window? Greenhouse? What are your temperatures?

Generally speaking, dendrobiums need to be in small pots with a tight fit, so moving up a size might not be the best idea. Also generally speaking, if the plant is actively putting out new roots, you should be fine to repot. I do hesitate to repot things this time of year, though. For the most part, this late in the year, it's almost always going to be better to wait until at least until January or Feb (if not later) when the days are getting longer instead of approaching the shortest day of the year. Given that you just acquired the plant, however, it's also a good habit to repot sooner than later, so you can inspect the roots and better evaluate health. I guess overall it's a wash. I'd probably just leave it a couple months, but it's a coin toss, to me.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks mrhappyrotter, The tag says "Den.Green Surprise 'Windy"." I have it near a window. I'd like to wait until February but was concerned about the little green new growth that is growing each day. Jack


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2015)

Maybe it also depends on what the mix is it is now in, and what your preferred mix is for Dendrobiums. I just repotted two new to me Dendrobiums because they were in a bark mix. I was concerned I'd over-water them in that mix because what I use is fast draining and drying.


----------



## Stone (Nov 20, 2015)

You should only repot Dendrobiums when there are NEW root tips from NEW growth! Any other time and you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Mike. The new growth is about 1/2 " now. If I repot would a fine or medium mix be best? I'm looking at a custom mix on line.


----------



## Stone (Nov 22, 2015)

Jack said:


> Thanks Mike. The new growth is about 1/2 " now. If I repot would a fine or medium mix be best? I'm looking at a custom mix on line.



Jack they like small pots and a medium to fine mix. 50/50 bark and perlite is probably the easiest to manage but they also love fern fibre if you can get it. If it's a moist growing species or hybrid, you can include about 10% chopped moss but usually not necessary. Show us a pic when you're finished?


----------

